# Wood Firmwares v1.37



## Another World (Sep 29, 2011)

We have reached our last interview question for YWG. We saved the most important question for last!

Without further ado, our 9th & final question:

Q: Why did you pick the name, Yellow Wood Goblin?
A: Once I lived in a forest, so - Wood Goblin. When I tried to register “wood.goblin” as an e-mail but it already existed. So I randomly choose a color.

Please feel free to discuss the firmware update as well as the interview in this news thread.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • fatfs updated to 0.09.
> 
> *Interface:*
> ...






Wood R4 v1.37 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.37 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.37 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by m3rk



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Gaiaknight (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks Another world and YWG. now to wait till r4ids.cn updates there site with a download link so i can play kirby on my r4i gold 3ds


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 29, 2011)

lol what a reason for YWG. why goblin?

does this work with the latest firmware? it doesnt mention so.
many good updates in this


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 29, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> lol what a reason for YWG. why goblin?
> 
> does this work with the latest firmware? it doesnt mention so.
> many good updates in this


It is the latest firmware...
Anyway thanks YWG and AW.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks ywg your the greatest.


----------



## Dreamersoy (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Waiting GOLD version


----------



## Kiekoes (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, is there anything known about the R4iGold version?


----------



## GH0ST (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks guys for keeping RPG alive ... Where is the IEvo version ? ... ;-)


----------



## dmace81 (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh hell yes now i can play some kirby thanks so much!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 29, 2011)

What had to be fixed in the new Harvest Moon DS game?


----------



## GodotNDS (Sep 29, 2011)

MASTER ! THX WOOD


----------



## arogance1 (Sep 29, 2011)

YWG - You're awesome


----------



## cosmiccow (Sep 29, 2011)

Happy Happy Joy Joy 
happy happy joy joy

A goblet of rum for the goblin!


----------



## celeron53 (Sep 29, 2011)

I hope this isnt the last firmware...

Thanks for the epic release. Now, off to play kirby!!


----------



## Pablo3DS (Sep 29, 2011)

Kirby HEEEEERE I GOOO! The next will be prof layton *.*


----------



## trigao (Sep 29, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




how can you say with such certainty that it is the last update???


----------



## bazamuffin (Sep 29, 2011)

Any M3 version, or point me in the right direction?


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Sep 29, 2011)

Sweet.

thanks YWG!


----------



## pilladoll (Sep 29, 2011)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> What had to be fixed in the new Harvest Moon DS game?



I think it's the AP, someone tolds that the friendship levels dont' raise up properly.

Thank you YWG for this update! you're my hero now *0*

PS: somebody tried that "wrapping thing"? How it works?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 29, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, heard about it too!






 Think I have to start a new save?


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Awesome stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks again for your efforts!


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 30, 2011)

trigao said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh?
I said "latest" not "last"...


----------



## tranfeer (Sep 30, 2011)

WOOD R4 V1.37 for r4i gold(www.r4ids.cn) can be downloaded here:

http://www.r4ids.cn/r4i-download-e.html


----------



## .Darky (Sep 30, 2011)

Hell, yes! Now I can play Kirby. Thanks a lot, YWG.


----------



## trigao (Sep 30, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> trigao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahuahuahuahuahuauha 

sorry sorry so much

i kinda sleepy when i saw

really sorry for the mistake


----------



## CookiesMilk (Sep 30, 2011)

tranfeer said:
			
		

> WOOD R4 V1.37 for r4i gold(www.r4ids.cn) can be downloaded here:
> 
> http://www.r4ids.cn/r4i-download-e.html


Can you upload it to filetrip.net? I can't download from the official site at all because of the co.cc domain being blocked by my antivirus. Even I completely disable it doesn't help.


----------



## tranfeer (Sep 30, 2011)

It has been uploaded to filetrip.net successfully. 
Just have a look at here:
http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=26314


----------



## Kiekoes (Sep 30, 2011)

tranfeer said:
			
		

> It has been uploaded to filetrip.net successfully.
> Just have a look at here:
> http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=26314


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Dust2dust (Sep 30, 2011)

pilladoll said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If YWG still goes by the no-intro dat, there has been a redump of the new Harvest Moon game (clean dump).  Venom's scene release was cracked.  So it's possible that the fix in this new wood firmware applies to the clean dump, and not the Venom release.  Only YWG can confirm this, I guess.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS.  Thanks for your efforts, YWG.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Always looking forward to your next release.


----------



## dhusui (Oct 1, 2011)

THANK YOU! for firmware update. Actually I wasn't even thinking of playing Kirby Mass attack untill upcoming monday. Thank you for update


----------



## Nujui (Oct 2, 2011)

Good and fast, just as always.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 2, 2011)

Nujui said:
			
		

> Good and fast, just as always.



That's what she said! HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR!!!!

On topic: Thanks for the wonderful, timely update.


----------



## ywg (Oct 3, 2011)

Dust2dust said:
			
		

> If YWG still goes by the no-intro dat, there has been a redump of the new Harvest Moon game (clean dump).  Venom's scene release was cracked.  So it's possible that the fix in this new wood firmware applies to the clean dump, and not the Venom release.  Only YWG can confirm this, I guess.


Absolutely correct explanation


----------



## ShadowtearX (Oct 3, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.31
> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.32
> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.33
> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.34
> ...


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## Davaca (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi

I'm using this firmware with my M3 DS simply.

Is there any way to convert .SAV files from the m3 simply original firmware to work with this one?.


----------



## ywg (Oct 7, 2011)

Davaca said:
			
		

> Is there any way to convert .SAV files from the m3 simply original firmware to work with this one?.


1. Rename them to .nds.sav.
2. Or Start->Settings->File system settings-> Save extension.


----------

